# Poqouson flats



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I fished i believe it was the poquoson flats.I left out of wallace's marina and fished the island right before you head into the bay.First time fishing that area so im not familiar with that water.Well first drift off point of the island caught a 24 inch striper... marked a ton of fish in 24 ft of water most fish in the 11 ft range ,water 62 degrees.Then second drift in 5 ft of water alongside island caught a 20 inch flounder. Next few drifts provided bites but no hookups.Winds shifted then started hooking nice sized croakers about 14 inch range.Then saw several pops at the surface so threw a storm out there it was immediatly bitten in half right behind the hook....Blues.. So i switched to a dennis braid jig.and after a few casts had several nice blues in the 3 to 5 lb ranges .All in all i fished about 4 hrs out there found a honey hole .All fished released.Caught the croakers and striper and flounder on cut squid strips.
Headed out again tomorrow to that area . maybe ill take something home depends on how this work injury to my fillet holding hand feels.If i feel i can fillet the fish there going into the freezer if not ill just have fun..

Oh yea i was fishing dead low to rising tide and winds out the north west shifting to the east.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Nice report. Sounds like that area is heating up. If you fished the island just as you are coming out of Wallaces and out of the river into the bay, that island on the right side is known as Factory Point. I am headed out with Matt(ssminnow) tomorrow out of Wallaces so we'll have to give that area a shot on the way out to the CBBT. I have never fished Poquoson Flats, but I believe that it is an area further to the north as you are coming out of Back River.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Jimmy.My girlfriend said that it was the flats but she is hardly a geographical person but has lived in hampton so i assumed maybe she was correct.But thanks for clearing that up for me .I fished the inland point with an incoming tide.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey u were in primo feeeeshn waterz yo , aint it time the cobia,s come calln


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...eaglesfan.......my wife has lived in Hampton most of her life and she is the ABSOLUTE WORST on geographics....IT IS BAD!!!!!!!....the R


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Eaglesfanguy, over the weekend someone showed me where the poquoson flats area from a distance. Unfortunately I was on a sailboat and not fishing. But its actually farther north than I had thought. We were in the York river and it is just to the south of the mouth of the river. You could see how it shoals up real shallow from a distance. There is a big channel marker to the north of the flats, but I don't know what the name or # of it is.


----------

